# 07-08 Rookie Survey



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pretty intersting stuff right here

http://www.nba.com/rookies/survey_0708.html

DJ gets 3 votes as being most athletic rookie, and 8, yeah 8 votes for being the best defender in the rookie class. Alando got two votes for being overlooked. Really excited to see these guys in action.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I think someone kept on voting for Alando and D.J. when they shouldn't necessarily have gotten votes. Examples?



> Who will be the 2007-08 Rookie of the Year?
> Player Votes Pct.
> 1. Kevin Durant, SEA 23 53.5
> 2. Greg Oden, POR 5 11.6
> ...





> Which rookie is the best playmaker?
> Player Votes Pct.
> 1. Mike Conley, MEM 19 45.2
> 2. Acie Law, ATL 11 26.2
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai, I'm confused. I see "young Q" on your user title, but see the same Amare/Marion avy lol.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

He's probably training to be a chucker.

Go get 'em, sport!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Man i thought i changed that thing, Q is still supposed to be up there. Hmm someone help me out? hahah


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Man i thought i changed that thing, Q is still supposed to be up there. Hmm someone help me out? hahah



Haha, go to your usercp at the top, and then look on the left for edit avatar.


----------

